# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  > [SOLVED] Split Date and Time Cell

## Beamers

Hi,

I have date and time values in the same cell. I want to split them into 2
cells--1 cell with date and 1 cell with time. How do I do that?

TIA for any help.

Enjoy today.

----------


## Ron Coderre

Try this:

For a date/time in A1
Example: A1: 5/19/2006  2:07:25 PM

B1: =INT(A1)
Format that cell as a date

C1: =MOD(A1,1)
Format that cell as time

Does that help?
***********
Regards,
Ron

XL2002, WinXP


"Beamers" wrote:

> Hi,
>
> I have date and time values in the same cell. I want to split them into 2
> cells--1 cell with date and 1 cell with time. How do I do that?
>
> TIA for any help.
>
> Enjoy today.

----------


## CLR

Ctrl + semicolon will insert the date into a cell
Crtl + Shift + colon will insert the time into a cell
To split an existing cell between date and time use....
Data > TextToColumns > Fixed > and insert a column break between the two...

hth
Vaya con Dios,
Chuck, CABGx3



"Beamers" wrote:

> Hi,
>
> I have date and time values in the same cell. I want to split them into 2
> cells--1 cell with date and 1 cell with time. How do I do that?
>
> TIA for any help.
>
> Enjoy today.

----------


## ajaycs

> Ctrl + semicolon will insert the date into a cell
> Crtl + Shift + colon will insert the time into a cell
> To split an existing cell between date and time use....
> Data > TextToColumns > Fixed > and insert a column break between the two...
> 
> hth
> Vaya con Dios,
> Chuck, CABGx3
> 
> ...




Really great,And Useful, i can't go without thanks for this post
Thank you CLR.

----------


## missgirle

This helped me! Thank you!!!

----------

